# Why are PEX Crimping Tools So Damn Expensive?



## FirstAndTen (Jan 6, 2010)

My God. I don't want to buy the factory that built the crimping tool, just the tool?

Am I being unreasonable here? Is this some sort of monetary barrier put up by the industry to discourage DIY'ers from going PEX?


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a few hours labor cost for never hiring a plumber again!!! Lol it's well worth it


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Supply and demand.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I always wondered this too. It's not really a complex tool, and I'm sure it cost about $5 to make considering it's probably made in China by kids being paid 3c per hour. 

I'm sure someone who is decent at machining could make one for a fraction of the price if given the proper dimensions.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

They got you where they want you. An easy to use system, but you need a specialty tool.

Kind of like buying those specially priced printers. Real neat until you drop $30.00 for a new ink cartridge:laughing:


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Capitalism. They can charge what they want. No reason for them to lower the price, as long as they're selling


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

Check a local pawnshop they should have one for a lot less


----------



## HairClog (Aug 12, 2010)

If you think the crimping tools are expensive, you better not look at the expander tool.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

FirstAndTen said:


> My God. I don't want to buy the factory that built the crimping tool, just the tool?
> 
> Am I being unreasonable here? Is this some sort of monetary barrier put up by the industry to discourage DIY'ers from going PEX?


Sports equipment, apparels, watches, consumer electronics and all sorts of other things have so called "MAPP", a vertical price fixing imposed by manufacturer to protect the value of the brand. Basically retailers can't advertise the products below the minimum advertised price policy set point. 

Perhaps tool manufacturers do the same. This isn't anything about protecting the trade. It's common among many products.

Also, if the tool uses something that is patented, the patent holder can withhold anyone else from making it or allow someone to make them, but licensing must be paid which raises the cost. 

Good tools are usually expensive and not every tool is available at Harbor Freight.



Red Squirrel said:


> Yeah I always wondered this too. It's not really a complex tool, and I'm sure it cost about $5 to make considering it's probably made in China by kids being paid 3c per hour.
> 
> I'm sure someone who is decent at machining could make one for a fraction of the price if given the proper dimensions.


If the tools are patented, that is actually illegal. The shop is subject to civil litigation by the patent holder.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

HVAC_NW said:


> Good tools are usually expensive and not every tool is available at Harbor Freight.


couldn't have said it better myself :rockon:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

HVAC_NW said:


> If the tools are patented, that is actually illegal. The shop is subject to civil litigation by the patent holder.



Yeah forgot about that... another broken legal system. imo anyone should have the right to make what they want, how they want. Patents, copyright and all that junk simply hinder fair competition and creativity... but that's a whole other debate, let's not go there. :laughing:


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

I've never done PEX crimping, but from what I understand, they need to be properly calibrated or risk unreliable connection. If you're a DIYer, go rent the tool, or use Sharkbite fittings. 

There are certain things you just can't do with cheap tools. You can replace the tie rods on your car, then install brand new tires. Tools to do proper alignment or having it done is too costly. You could skip it and it'll work for the time being, but you'll pay for it later when the tires are bald in 1,500 miles.

You can probably hack crimping to make it work and not leak at the time, but you'll probably pay for it in water damage later on


----------

